# For you XD Lefty's



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

You guys might know this already, but I figured I'd share this information. I ran into a co-chairman of Springfield Armory while he was towing a Springfield trailer and got to talking to him about how the XD's that I bought came with the right-hand holsters (obviously), and how I wished there was a lefty option. Well, he said to call them and they'll send me a left-handed PADDLE holster (not like the right-hand one that comes with the gun). I just got off the phone with Springfield and that was the easiest phone call of my life. He asked me for the serial #'s off of my 2 XD's and the guy said I should receive TWO left-handed XD Paddle Holsters in 2-3 days! I will most likely just use these as range holsters since I have a Galco Matrix, but this is great customer service on their part and I just thought I would share. :smt1099

-Jeff-

Edit: Forgot to add, check out the Handgun Classifieds section for those who own a XD9SC


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Nice! Are you on XDTalk? Did you post this on there? If not, I'll cut/paste it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I just posted it over there. 

-Jeff-


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

Beefy, I'm not a lefty but I expected something like this..









:mrgreen:


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I just posted it over there.
> 
> -Jeff-


I saw that. It's getting good response too.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

propellerhead said:


> I saw that. It's getting good response too.


Yea, and like I said over there, I assumed it was going to be well-known already. But, it seems like it's helping out a lot of lefty's over there  Just glad I could help. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------

